# Guide advice? please



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am very new to kayak fishing, I only purchased my used Hobie Outback, earlier in the year.
We live Just north of Atlanta, but travel down to the Okaloosa Island/Destin area, four or five time a year.
I have fished the bays etc but would like to try to fish in the Gulf of Mexico, mainly bottom fishing but also trolling in between spots. I have a nice electronics package for my kayak, as well as all the safety gear etc.

Is there any kayak fishing guide in the Destin area that you guys would recommend? Someone who's really good and knows exactly what they are doing, who I could hire for the day.

Thanks ahead of time guys.

Yours Sincerely

Karl Hyde


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe that JD7.62 does guided trips on yaks.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Mr Fish,
I will message him and see what he says..


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Since we are talking guides - 

JD7 - you have a PM and a voicemail from me regarding a potential trip. I can teach my 8 year old to fish but I will need professional help with these clowns 

Thanks.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Check out linda Cavitt too..she is in PCB ....great fisherman and beautiful lady


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have seen a lot of posts and photo's of Linda's, over the various forums..
She seems very successful and a master at catching anything from a kayak. I had forgotten about the possibility of hiring her as a guide..

Thank You


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I believe that JD7.62 does guided trips on yaks.


+1 for JD. You can't go wrong


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've gone out with JD more then once 
He's knows what he's doing for sure!
Plus he enjoys putting people on fish more then catching em !


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys, if any one has been trying to call me in the past couple of days and couldnt reach me, its because my phone decided to jump into St. Joe Bay to go scalloping before I did! I will be out of a phone for a couple of days but I can be reached via PM on PFF or by email at jldowns04 at gmail.com

Unfortunately Linda no longer guides.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Actully Linda is guiding again! navarre/destin area hit up JD, PCB talk to linda! Pensacola call us and we will get you hooked up with Brandon!


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

There are a lot more recommended guides than I thought there would be. Thanks for the info guys. I have saved all the details and will be contacting a guide for Destin, on my next visit..

Thanks again


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

krhyde1066 said:


> Thanks Mr Fish,
> I will message him and see what he says..


I never received your PM. If you tried calling, Im still with out a phone. Shoot me a PM if youd like to set something up!

We are having a short fall snapper season October 1st-21st. I already have a few trips booked but if youd like to get out there during the snapper season let me know.

Also, I see you like fishing out of Okaloosa, if you come down during the winter starting mid to late November and into early March I can show you how to get on a Flounder or two...


----------



## jackdaddycustoms (Jun 24, 2013)

go with JD, he knows the fish... and where they hide.


----------



## PLS (Feb 9, 2012)

JD is the best guide I've ever been on a trip with. Will use him every time we come to Florida just because he is so much fun to fish with.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I think I might have to go fishing with JD! What are your rates/availability for the Gulf? Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> I think I might have to go fishing with JD! What are your rates/availability for the Gulf? Tight lines!!! YRM


My rates are $185 for one and $250 for two and that includes every thing but your own fishing license and snacks/drinks. If you have your own kayak Im $150 for one and $215 for two. I know its not much cheaper but for me it costs me the same as I still provide everything else and my time.

Shoot me a PM regarding availability. I expect to be only running maybe one or two trips a week now that tourist season is coming to an end so I should be open most days.

If youre a local and new to offshore kayak fishing, what I like to do is "pencil you in" and if you can be a little flexible I like to wait until the very best day weather/surf wise to go offshore. 

If you want to fish this falls snapper season I would suggest to go ahead and booking though as Im starting to book up fairly well.

A few weeks after snapper season is over the flounder should be getting hot and heavy and I LOVE flounder fishing offshore. I personally cant wait until they start biting again!

I dont claim to be the best kayak fisherman ever and I know there are plenty of excellent anglers and guides out there but I do strive to not only put you on fish but to also teach you as much as I can about the sport (from safety to reading the surf to rigging etc etc) in the time we spend on the water. Oh, and we tend to have some fun out there too!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

fishheadspin said:


> Check out linda Cavitt too..she is in PCB ....great fisherman and beautiful lady


I like Linda a lot but that JD is quite cute too.....He won't wear a bikini but you might get him to don some speedos for you....

Ok....I couldn't resist. They are both good ....and great folks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

need2fish said:


> I like Linda a lot but that JD is quite cute too.....He won't wear a bikini but you might get him to don some speedos for you....
> 
> Ok....I couldn't resist. They are both good ....and great folks.


I will bust out the banana hammock for a good tip! :thumbsup: I aint scared!


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

JD7.62 will be my go to guide when ever im in town


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

roadx said:


> JD7.62 will be my go to guide when ever im in town


Ask Jd about test kayak stability a couple miles out. Lol.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Ask Jd about test kayak stability a couple miles out. Lol.


I remember that story lol. I tried that once. Notice I said once. I only have a pompano 120 and I'm about 220 on a good day But luckily I was only in about 3 ft of water lol


----------

